# 4Health dog food



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone thinks of their Grain free line? If you have fed it did you like it? How did your dogs do on it? I have fed the regular 4Health line before but never their new grain free. Is the kibble around the same size as the grain inclusive line?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thinks of their Grain free line? If you have fed it did you like it? How did your dogs do on it? I have fed the regular 4Health line before but never their new grain free. Is the kibble around the same size as the grain inclusive line?


I've been feeding it in rotation with Wellness Core since it came out. I do month on Wellness, month on 4health grain free. The dogs like it, their poop's good, and I haven't had any issues. I DO like it better than ToTW. Something in ToTW doesn't agree with Thud's stomach. No such issues with 4Health - and I like that it comes in a big bag, as well as little and medium (35lbs, I think?) and I can get it in town . I do use quite a bit more of it than I do wellness, but not as much as I do when I feed ToTW. It takes me about 50lbs a month of 4Health, 35 of Wellness, and probably 60 of ToTW, when I was feeding it.

Oh, and I can't speak to kibble size, I've never fed the grain inclusive. It's... medium, though. None of the dogs have issues with it. Bit bigger than Wellness or ToTW, but that's all I can really think to compare it to right now.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If I recall correctly, they're basically the same size kibble. We use it in our rotation as well and every one likes/does well on it. Shambles refuses to eat any thing else now.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I've been feeding it in rotation with Wellness Core since it came out. I do month on Wellness, month on 4health grain free. The dogs like it, their poop's good, and I haven't had any issues. I DO like it better than ToTW. Something in ToTW doesn't agree with Thud's stomach. No such issues with 4Health - and I like that it comes in a big bag, as well as little and medium (35lbs, I think?) and I can get it in town . I do use quite a bit more of it than I do wellness, but not as much as I do when I feed ToTW. It takes me about 50lbs a month of 4Health, 35 of Wellness, and probably 60 of ToTW, when I was feeding it.
> 
> Oh, and I can't speak to kibble size, I've never fed the grain inclusive. It's... medium, though. None of the dogs have issues with it. Bit bigger than Wellness or ToTW, but that's all I can really think to compare it to right now.


Thanks so much for the reply.  I think I will have to get a bag on Friday and see what the dogs think about it.  Right now Jasper is almost through with his Earthborn Primitive Natural mixed with Victor GF Yukon River Salmon.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If I recall correctly, they're basically the same size kibble. We use it in our rotation as well and every one likes/does well on it. Shambles refuses to eat any thing else now.


Thanks for the reply.  Good to know about the kibble size. Damon is a little picky with the size of his kibble.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I've never fed the grain free but if you are looking for something that has as much meat protein, the grain free doesn't have it. This might not be a deciding factor to you but you should be aware of this fact just in case it is.

I keep looking at it and wondering if it is a big deal to the dog (probably not) and waffling back and forth whether to buy it or not. Below are the ingredients of "similar" 4Heatlth products; the salmon has peas in the 4th spot and the whitefish has pea protein in the 3rd spot and dried peas in the 4th.

Salmon and potato:

Ingredients: 
Salmon, ocean fish meal (a source of fish oil), potatoes, peas, cracked pearled barley, egg product, millet, canola oil, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried kelp, carrots, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

Whitefish and potato grain free:

Ingredients: 
Whitefish, Fish Meal, Pea Protein, Dried Peas, Tapioca, Whole Potato, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Whole Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Manganese Proteinate, L-Carnitine, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

It is the same size. It's darker and more greasy than the regular. My dogs like it fine. They do well on the regular 4 health too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My dogs do well on the 4Health Chicken and Rice. They are picky. I tried the 4Health Performance as it is a bit higher protein ... but they are not too fond of that particular one. Nor did they get excited over the grain free. My dogs are spoiled and weird. :/

It is almost the same size kibble as TOTW. I had to buy a bag of TOTW today to add to the 4Health Performance to get them to finish eating the bag. Sheesh!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I was feeding mine the 4health grain free, they all loved it and did well on it. I switched to the grain free from Costco though because I get 5lbs per bag more and for a few dollars less than the 4health. Believe me, when you have to buy as much dog food as I do those 5lbs and few dollars per bag add up quick making a big difference.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoey has been eating the GF Turkey since it became available here and she does very well on it. I have had a hard time finding a food that works well for her and this seems to be the best. She likes it, has consistent nice poops, shiny coat, no issues. The only other 4Health I had fed before was the Salmon/Potato so not sure how kibble size compares to the other flavors but it is similar size to the S/P, rounder I think though.


----------

